
New Research Suggests Outdoor Cats Kill More Wildlife Than Previously Thought - monort
http://www.wildlifemanagementinstitute.org/index.php?option=com_content&id=610:new-research-suggests-outdoor-cats-kill-more-wildlife-than-thought&catid=34:ONB+Articles&Itemid=54
======
ck2
There's good reason why the egyptians domesticated them and kept them around
the grain storage.

I used to have a stray that was feral for a long time before she adopted me
and she brought me live mice and occasionally I'd wake up to a squirrel on the
kitcken floor which was horrifying.

(cats do this if they think you can't hunt for yourself, lol)

Now the lizard population around here is endangered no thanks to my current
wild child. I'd freak out less if she would stop bringing them inside alive to
play with.

~~~
asd
>I'd freak out less if she would stop bringing them inside alive to play with.

Please keep your house cat indoors.

~~~
ck2
If raising a cat from a newborn/kitten in a house, I see this advice and agree
with it.

But all my cats are former strays, either feral or abandoned, and once a cat
has lived outdoors, you'll never get them to live indoors unless they are old
and want to be inside.

Besides I live in a tiny apartment, would never keep a cat cooped up in here.

